# Rci No Longer Getting Westin St. John Inventory?



## Plamarine (Oct 24, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the RCI points people, and they told me that the Westin St. Johns is no longer giving any inventory to RCI and I cannoit make a reservation using Points.  Can anyone else confirm/deny this???


----------



## Transit (Oct 24, 2006)

As a Starwood owner at VV I was told all starwood properties were going to II as of 1/1/07


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 25, 2006)

Starwood is changing thier existing RCI affiliations to II. Starwood uses an II corporate account with all of thier other timeshare properties.


----------



## Plamarine (Oct 26, 2006)

Transit said:
			
		

> As a Starwood owner at VV I was told all starwood properties were going to II as of 1/1/07



I own at Vistana Resort.  How does this affect me if I am converting my week to RCI points?


----------



## Transit (Oct 26, 2006)

The newsletter I read said any banked time would be honered I not sure about exact date limits


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Sheraton Broadway Plantation*

I am a weeks owner at SBP.  Does this mean that I can no longer deposit or exchange my week with RCI???


----------



## Transit (Nov 2, 2006)

you can probably use any exchange co. you wish to deposit and exchange with but you'll have to pay their fees. The Starwood resorts won't be listed in rci they will be in II.


----------

